# So, where's you're happy place?



## NorthernRedneck

Since we're talking about happy places and stories, where's you're happy place?  What puts you there?

For me, it's when I get into the "zone" when I'm playing guitar.  It's a place where I'm totally relaxed without a care in the world. I can often close my eyes and play for 1/2 hr and be right at peace.  It's totally relaxing.

So, what puts you into you're "happy place"?


----------



## mak2

Nice thread. 

 I have several.  Braco Lido in Jamaica, will be there in 6 days.  It is so nice and happy I am ready to come home in 7 days.  But I look forward to going back every year.  This office (at home) is a happy place and FF is a pretty happy place almost all the time.  

Humm, I have several bars with many friends and they are happy.  My far garage is great and very nice when I hide out there and work on stuff or watch TV.  My pool and back yard.  Damn, I am a lucky guy I just keep thinking of happy places.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Great Question! . Panama for one . Idaho in the back country for another . Being with good friends is great anytime . 

I would have to say "being outdoors " has got to be one of my favorite "Happy Places" .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was originally going to say being out at camp during the summer but I figured it's a close second.  I can be all frustrated and stressed when I get home from work.  Some days, I'll walk in, take the boots and jacket off, head downstairs and pick up the guitar and play for a bit just to relax and unwind.


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> I was originally going to say being out at camp during the summer but I figured it's a close second. I can be all frustrated and stressed when I get home from work. Some days, I'll walk in, take the boots and jacket off, head downstairs and pick up the guitar and play for a bit just to relax and unwind.


 
 It is not a happy place when I try to play my guitar . I took 4 years of lessons and I still stink !


----------



## Trakternut

I, like many other members on here and NTT, find a happy place on the seat of a reliable tractor.
  Steam shows, that sort of thing allow me to forget the here and now for a while.
   I spend time in my garage listening to the radio, in thought, or actually working on something.
  I'll think of more as time goes on.
Great thread!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trakternut said:


> I, like many other members on here and NTT, find a happy place on the seat of a reliable tractor.
> Steam shows, that sort of thing allow me to forget the here and now for a while.
> I spend time in my garage listening to the radio, in thought, or actually working on something.
> I'll think of more as time goes on.
> Great thread!!



I guess I could say the same thing about when I'm out in the trail groomer for hours on end.  I find it relaxing.  Sitting there with a cup of hot coffee, radio cranked, heat on, on a slow scenic tour of the countryside around these parts.


----------



## Trakternut

You're making me wanna come up and hitch a ride sometime, Groomer!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Trakternut said:


> I, like many other members on here and NTT, find a happy place on the seat of a reliable tractor.
> Steam shows, that sort of thing allow me to forget the here and now for a while.
> I spend time in my garage listening to the radio, in thought, or actually working on something.
> I'll think of more as time goes on.
> Great thread!!


 
Ditto TN.... Spending so much time away from home these days, quite often my thoughts take me there. There's nothing like it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right here and now.. that's my happy place.
Life is good, don't want anything more, I just pray nothing is taken away.


----------



## norscaner

Once a year we load up the quads and tents and ride 12 miles into the bush on old trails to spend a week of fishing. Ages this year ranged from my Dad @ 84 and nephew who was 5.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kewl!!!  Looks like fun!


----------



## SShepherd

Hmm....my happy place

I guess my house, sittin in the greatroom is #1. I don't know if it has great "fung shui" or what, but almost everyone thats been here says they wanna go to sleep (ok, not because I'm boring either)





2nd is the dojo. I get to completely forget about everything-zen if you will-100% concentration on what I'm doing


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Okay.....I'm officially jealous.  Nice house!  Love it!


----------



## BigAl RIP

SShepherd said:


> Hmm....my happy place
> 
> I guess my house, sittin in the greatroom is #1.


 

 Very beauitful home !


----------



## SShepherd

thanks guys, took me 3 days to do the fireplace......after I figured out how to mix the morter the right way

my wife likes to decorate for xmass





oh...here's a decent video and explination of one the themartial arts I do at the dojo.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-t98JvAC-E"]YouTube- MATCHA: Way of the Sword[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fabulous Shep!


----------



## mak2

Very, very nice.


----------



## Trakternut

Nice digs, Shep?  I like that natural wood look inside.
It'd keep my wife from painting all the time!


----------



## benspawpaw

my happy place is wherever i am at as long as any or all 3 of my grandkids are there. and of course when i am with my wife. i love her so much. we spend a lot of time together these days since we are both on disability and at home a lot. i was afraid we would get tired of each other but i think we are closer now than at any time in the 27 years we have been together.  one other place is forumsforums with all my friends.


----------



## Galvatron

Shep im Gobsmacked .....an amazing natural home i have dreamed of.......but me also im happy when at home in the Lounge with my wife and kids.


----------



## Av8r3400

My happy place, the place I find focus in a crappy world.
Its a Kitfox Model IV - One of two that I currently own.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0YtrO5eMX4"]YouTube- Approaches to My House[/ame]​


----------



## pirate_girl

That's an awesome video,Larry!
Nice picture of you with the plane too.
You've been missed! 
Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## RoadKing

My wife and I sitting on the deck talking and looking at the view.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another one of my happy places.  This is where we go every spring for a weekend fishing trip.  But really, any time out in the boat is a good time.

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t265/bcdlavis/?action=view&current=100_0482.flv


----------



## SShepherd

Av8r3400 said:


> My happy place, the place I find focus in a crappy world.
> 
> Its a Kitfox Model IV - One of two that I currently own.​
> 
> YouTube- Approaches to My House​


 

ok....so where's the gun pods or rocket mounts??


----------



## California

groomerguyNWO said:


> Since we're talking about happy places and stories, where's you're happy place?  What puts you there?


Just being out here at the ranch. It has been a magical place ever since I was a little kid visiting grandparents. I am still awed when I am here. Here's a photo I took yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my REAL happy place to get off to.
And, I am not ashamed to admit it either.


















Also, there is a stream down the road where Gretchen and I walk, it's quiet and just on the outskirt of town, and has a path. She loves to sniff and explore and it clears my head.
I'll take a snap of it next time.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Walking with my little buddy on the neighborhood trails this morning after 6 days of heavy rain.
Bone


----------



## pirate_girl

He's a cutie pie Bone!


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> My happy place, the place I find focus in a crappy world.
> Its a Kitfox Model IV - One of two that I currently own.
> 
> 
> ​



Hey Larry welcome back.


----------



## HulaMac

Everything about this place is special to me. DH and I spend many, many days and nights in this hotel. We renewed our wedding vows on our 15th wedding anniversary under those palms. DD got married here. We had many picnics here. Floating in this warm, blue water is like being in heaven. DH and I had a "date" to picnic and swim here one last time the Monday after he was admitted to the hospital. It was not to be. This place is so special to us that our ashes will be scattered in the ocean fronting this lagoon. This is our happy place.






Another view of the lagoon,


----------



## SShepherd

HulaMac said:


> Everything about this place is special to me. DH and I spend many, many days and nights in this hotel. We renewed our wedding vows on our 15th wedding anniversary under those palms. DD got married here. We had many picnics here. Floating in this warm, blue water is like being in heaven. DH and I had a "date" to picnic and swim here one last time the Monday after he was admitted to the hospital. It was not to be. This place is so special to us that our ashes will be scattered in the ocean fronting this lagoon. This is our happy place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of the lagoon,


 

do you have any full moon pics of the lagoon?


----------



## fogtender

Av8r3400 said:


> My happy place, the place I find focus in a crappy world.
> 
> Its a Kitfox Model IV - One of two that I currently own.​
> 
> YouTube- Approaches to My House​


 
Cool video, can't believe you just missed those power lines

Never seen a two wheel drive plane before, do you get pretty good traction with those Knobbies...


----------



## Av8r3400

Another happy place.  Nature's beauty, good friends, airplanes.  Nothing will bring you closer to God.


----------



## bill w

love the kitfox....i will own one soon,with the 912, 100 hp engine....my happy place is living in alaska,with my beautiful wife ,two dogs,and being able to go on fishing and hunting trips that most only dream of..i'll never live anywhere else.even at -50 below we find happiness in sitting by our woodstove waiting for the power to go out....lmao...we have our hottub on the deck and at -50 we go sit in it and watch the northern lights dance overhead......now that i write this i think i should go get proffesional help.....bill w


----------



## Doc

bill w said:


> love the kitfox....i will own one soon,with the 912, 100 hp engine....my happy place is living in alaska,with my beautiful wife ,two dogs,and being able to go on fishing and hunting trips that most only dream of..i'll never live anywhere else.even at -50 below we find happiness in sitting by our woodstove waiting for the power to go out....lmao...we have our hottub on the deck and at -50 we go sit in it and watch the northern lights dance overhead......now that i write this i think i should go get proffesional help.....bill w


I think you got it made Bill.  You live in paradise.


----------



## lilnixon

Just stumbled on this post and i thought i would revive it..  
My happy place is my home, being with John and the pups just walking around taking in all the beauty.  These are some old photos, and our place looks a lot different now, but it is my little bit of heaven on earth.  Yes that is a bear in the 3rd photo.


----------



## MuskokaGirl

My cottage. The breeze, the sun, the smell, the noise..everything is just so incredible


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MY happy place? the couch! 

cold beer, a football game, some BBQ and a nice couch. THATS a happy place


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rusty Shackleford said:


> MY happy place? the couch!
> 
> cold beer, a football game, some BBQ and a nice couch. THATS a happy place



  So this is your happy place?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

actually thats my apparent sabatoge place


----------

